# 745i software problems?



## obedfv (Jul 8, 2005)

im planning to purchase a used 02 745i. I have have read that the 02's since they are the first year for the new model, had problems w/ the computer software. Is this true? Should this stop me from purchasing the vehicle?


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*745 02' is Bugged*

Hello Friend:

I would only consider buying an 745 02' if the BMW Dealer Service Department is excellent. Good service breeds good technicians who wish to resolve issues timely and with quality.

If you do not have this stay away from the 02' model even if they are dirt cheap which I doubt.

Is there a software issue with the 02' model? The answer is yes if the 02' model does not have the latest update from BMW. Software version 10 should be the bare minimum as a guideline.

Good Luck!

Your friend,

GMAN


----------



## lilmano1 (Jul 4, 2005)

gbelton said:


> Hello Friend:
> 
> I would only consider buying an 745 02' if the BMW Dealer Service Department is excellent. Good service breeds good technicians who wish to resolve issues timely and with quality.
> 
> ...


 GB, You said version 10 is the minimum, what would be the best? Should I expect a fee outside the extended warranty? 
Can I request info to find out what's all the computer specifications on my specific car? HOw?
thx


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*What's Best For You? Re: 745 02'*

Hello My Friend:

First check this reference address as I have always found it very helpful.
http://members.roadfly.org/e65faq/

Second, I would make sure you get verification from the seller that that the latest version software is updated on your potential purchase. The seller can produce you a print out. If the seller cannot produce the print out here is ho you can find out the latest software version on your car.

While Driving slow and in a straight line with minimal cars or people around (I do not want you to have an accident) *Depress and hold in or down the Tripometer, *you will see a quick flash on you center dash console *((ABS)), *continue holding until a display pops up in the first circular odometer window (*Release the button*). To scroll downward,* press the second button on the left hand signal STALK. * Once you choose an option numbered from 01-21 or up to 22, *Depress and hold in or down the Tripometer *again and another popup will present in the second circular odometer window (*Release the button*). *Depress the Tripometer* to return back to the first circular odometer.

It all pretty easy and self explanitory once you get the popup to come up. try it out and let me know how it goes.

-GMAN


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

obedfv,

The software issues have been resolved. The cars come with a 6 year warranty which includes software updates if there is an issue with the car. What I would be worried about is the expensive modules if you plan to keep the car beyond 6year/100k, but then again, this applies to all luxury cars with fancy gadgets in them, including Lexus and Jaguar to name a few..

Also, If you purchase from a BMW dealer, you can negotiate that they will give you an update to the latest free of charge before the time of delivery.


----------



## obedfv (Jul 8, 2005)

WHY DO YOU SAY THAT THE 02'S ARE "BUGGED" IF THE ONLY ISSUE W/ THE CAR CAN BE RESOLVED BY UPDATING THE SOFTWARE? IS THERE SOMETHING ELSE I MISSED? I'VE HAVE A FRIEND OF A FRIEND WHO IS OFFERING ME HIS 02 745Ii W/ EVERY OPTION AVAILABLE\ 60K MILES FOR $38K. ALSO, THE CAR HAS BEEN SERVICED AT THE DEALER REGULARLY. WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS ON THIS DEAL?


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

obedfv said:


> WHY DO YOU SAY THAT THE 02'S ARE "BUGGED" IF THE ONLY ISSUE W/ THE CAR CAN BE RESOLVED BY UPDATING THE SOFTWARE? IS THERE SOMETHING ELSE I MISSED? I'VE HAVE A FRIEND OF A FRIEND WHO IS OFFERING ME HIS 02 745Ii W/ EVERY OPTION AVAILABLE\ 60K MILES FOR $38K. ALSO, THE CAR HAS BEEN SERVICED AT THE DEALER REGULARLY. WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS ON THIS DEAL?


 :google: this forum, and read about some of the nightmares :yikes:
It's not to say they're all problems, and perhaps your friends is just fine, but for the most part, most owners had several problems with the 02's.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*I Had Nothing But Issues With My 745Li 02'*

Hello My Friends:

I am sharing with you that I had nothing but issues from day 1 with my 02' 745Li. I have in NY/NJ heard every similar story. Now, are all 02' bad? I'm no Jeni but the writing is on the wall.

With this kind of information, it is up to you to make an informed decision.

Good Luck!

-GMAN


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I will be looking for either a '02 or a '03 745Li next year January, I already spoke to my Service guy at my BMW dealer, he will pull the service history on any vehicle I'm going to consider so that will give me a bit more confidence in finding the right car... I'll refuse to be a permanent fixture at my BMW Dealers Service Department...


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

gbelton said:


> Hello My Friend:
> 
> First check this reference address as I have always found it very helpful.
> http://members.roadfly.org/e65faq/
> ...


Hi GMAN,

After I went into this, which one is the S/W version?

Thanks.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Software Version*

Hello My Friends:

Once you have enabled this feature (See instructions) the first option provides you the latest information. I will take a picture today (7/20/05) and post.

-GMAN


----------

